# Admission eligibility at NUS undergraduate engineering



## Discreet (Oct 16, 2012)

If possible then please allow me to know a humble advice of yours which will be highly appreciated.

By the help of office of admissions of NUS I get to know that at least 2300 out of 2400 is required individually in SAT1 and SAT2 in order to make my application competitive, IELTS / TOEFL is not required in my case. I've a B.Sc. degree from Bangladesh in Electrical and Electronics Engineering (CGPA 3.70 out of 4.00); I still want to pursue undergrad program because NUS in undoubtedly a superb university and a degree from NUS will alter my life. Afterwards, I want to enroll myself for masters and Ph.D as well. My High school (Bangladeshi HSC) result was not up to the mark (GPA 4.10 out of 5.00). I'll be exceedingly gratified and indebted if you can inform me that what are my chances of being offered admission? May I expect my application to be credible if I submit good SAT score? If you've not that much idea then perhaps you can ask your friends for me regarding this...

Many many thanks. I'm eagerly waiting for your amicable advice. Please accept my utmost gratitude in advance for your cordial advice.

TC...


----------

